# Crich Quarry, Derbyshire, July 2019



## possessed (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi everyone, been a long time absent. I've been exploring a couple of times but I've not as of yet got round to doing anything really worth making a report of. 
A few weeks back, me and a friend went to explore out in Derbyshire.
History:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crich#Quarrying
In short, the quarry closed in 2010 and was previously owned by Bardon Aggregates. 
There's talk of turning it into a water park 
https://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/news/local-news/crich-quarry-waterpark-resort-plan-2899725
Currently, it consists of a large actual quarry and a few gantries, machinery and control rooms. Fairly vandalised but good for the control panel fans here. 




The room to the left was a portacabin like building which had a sign on the floor outside saying 'Asbestos'. Gave it a wide berth! The other building seemed to be a storage shed of some sort.

Good panorama to give you some idea of the view at the top:




Lots of buttons and switches. 


P1010445


I think this was one of the stone crushers:




One of the control rooms (what's left of it)



View from the very top:





And this is the waterpark then


P1010454


Good to be back again, see you all next time. I'm off abroad in a few weeks, I'll see what I can find.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 7, 2019)

Nice relaxed wander this place...


----------



## fleydog (Aug 10, 2019)

Love the crusher with the buddleia growing out of it!


----------

